# Dvd-r



## A_A_68

I recently instaled a DVD-R and realized that it doesn't play certain DVDs and other ones play perfectly. can someone tell me what is causing this


----------



## SFR

A_A_68 said:
			
		

> I recently instaled a DVD-R and realized that it doesn't play certain DVDs and other ones play perfectly. can someone tell me what is causing this


 
There are a few different types of DVD media. DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+RW, and DVD+R.

I have a DVD-RW recorder and it cannot read or record onto DVD+RW media.
I have a DVD+RW burner in my computer and it cannot read or write to DVD-RW media.

It makes things complicated. The newer of the two is DVD+R/RW and it is important that you do a little research and learn what will work and what will NOT work with your DVD-R.


----------



## KillermilleR

is there any software that u can install to read any format????


----------



## SFR

Its a matter of DVD formats which are part of the hardware. I might be mistaken but I believe the formats are built into the firmware... someone with more expertise might be able to tell you if updates to the firmware might allow you to read and record onto a dvd media with a different format. If that is not possible then no, I do not believe a DVD-R/RW burner will be able to read or write to a DVD+R/RW media.


edit:

They have DVD ± R/RW machines which can read and write to both formats.


----------



## Praetor

What make and model do you have?


----------



## A_A_68

SFR said:
			
		

> Its a matter of DVD formats which are part of the hardware. I might be mistaken but I believe the formats are built into the firmware... someone with more expertise might be able to tell you if updates to the firmware might allow you to read and record onto a dvd media with a different format. If that is not possible then no, I do not believe a DVD-R/RW burner will be able to read or write to a DVD+R/RW media.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> They have DVD ± R/RW machines which can read and write to both formats.


where can i get an update for the firmware?


----------



## SFR

A_A_68 said:
			
		

> where can i get an update for the firmware?


 
First of all, as Praetor just asked:  What brand name and model number is your DVD-R?


----------



## Praetor

> First of all, as Praetor just asked: What brand name and model number is your DVD-R?


LOL


----------



## A_A_68

it is a pioneer dvd-114

here are a few link about it :

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/article/0,,2076_4249_47051,00.html

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4193_37019,00.html


----------



## Tokinbudz

What exactly is the difference between a DVD-R/RW and a DVD+R/RW?


----------



## SFR

A_A_68 said:
			
		

> it is a pioneer dvd-114


 

http://www.dvd-makers.com/public/654.cfm


well it looks like your machine is compatible with +R/RW media... so that must not be the problem...

The machine might need to be cleaned.



			
				Tokinbudz said:
			
		

> What exactly is the difference between a DVD-R/RW and a DVD+R/RW?


 
They are two standards each with their own benefits and drawbacks.

...

Well I have school tomorrow so I need to get some sleep... I quickly found this.. it might help a little:


http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/2279


----------



## Praetor

+R is dumb  heehee [Z]CLV all the way!


----------



## A_A_68

but it's not compatible with DVD+R  and DVD+RW


----------



## Geoff

There are many different types of media, you should get a dvd burner that has DVD+/-RW drive so you can see different types of media. This is probably why you can read the disc.


----------

